# Oui ou non ?!  What do you think about the new Goyard Villette?



## c18027

As a nod to perhaps one of the most spoiled dogs in history, Goyard has launched a new tote – the Villette!  The painted chevron toile tote with canvas interior and two leather handles features Hulot, the French bulldog that once belonged to Edmond Goyard, and was the inspiration for Goyard’s “Le Chic du chien” pet accessories line.  Hulot has been immortalized in Goyard advertisements dating back to the early 1900s, and now he appears here, on this new tote, sitting nicely on the train and reading his favorite _livre d’histore_!

The shape of the Villette is based on the tote Méditerranée, launched originally by Goyard in 2015 (more about that tote here: https://www.goyard.com/en/news/goyard-french-riviera).  The Villette measures approximately 23 1/2”l x 15 3/8”h x 9 ¼”d and comes in four colorways: navy, yellow, green, and red.

Rumor has it that pricing includes your choice of 2-3 initials or numbers painted on the cover of Hulot’s book.

Current pricing is:
264,000 Yen
1760 Euros
??? USD
*
What do you think?  Is the Villette a oui or a non ?!* 

The above information is my original writing, using all of the information I have about the tote, and information and photos from the following sources: Ginzamag.com, LeFigaro.fr. — c18027
_
*Please feel free to add your thoughts and additional information that you may have about the Goyard Villette!*





_


----------



## jayjay77

Love it! I want one!!!


----------



## c18027

jayjay77 said:


> Love it! I want one!!!


Thanks for the response,@jayjay77!  Would love to see which color you get!


----------



## Muffin_Top

The reading dog is pretty funny. 
Am I the only one thinking it looks a loooooot like the LV Onthego ?


----------



## jayjay77

c18027 said:


> Thanks for the response,@jayjay77!  Would love to see which color you get!



I like the green but it will be some time before the stores in my city NY are open


----------



## jayjay77

Muffin_Top said:


> The reading dog is pretty funny.
> Am I the only one thinking it looks a loooooot like the LV Onthego ?



Yes, it strikes me as the Goyard version of the Dior book tote and the LV Onthego is similar too. But I like the trend of these big squarish totes.


----------



## gucci girl

I love the green or blue version. I am def getting this.....


----------



## c18027

Muffin_Top said:


> The reading dog is pretty funny.
> Am I the only one thinking it looks a loooooot like the LV Onthego ?


I agree.  The shape is very similar to the LV OnTheGo and to other various high-end totes currently offered.  I do like that the OnTheGo comes with two optional long straps, which are not possible on the Villette.  I'm wondering if I have the wrong measurements for the Villette?  I have the length as 23 1/2", which is about 6 inches longer than the OnTheGo GM!  If anyone knows the accurate Villette measurements, please feel free to add them here!


----------



## swallowtails

I like it, very whimsical.


----------



## coniglietta

How cute!


----------



## viciel

I wonder if this will ever come in plain - just the goyardine and no pups.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Personally, it wouldn't fit my style. Terribly cute though. I wouldn't say no if someone gifted me one.


----------



## 880

Yes, in navy. It’s adorable and looks sturdy and practical. Plus the straps look more durable than other Goyard styles. If it’s not available in the USA yet, I believe shopfrance (who i think is also a TPFer and on eBay) goes to Paris regularly and can pick one up. . . Whenever international travel reopens. . . (I’m not affiliated with shopfrance, but I’ve met her, she’s very nice. and I’ve purchased from her)


----------



## CocoAutumn

Saw these in Paris back in March... I could not believe how ugly they looked in real person. I thought it was an early April Fool’s joke. I would get this in a heartbeat without the atrocious looking dog...


----------



## Grande Latte

So many designer brands are trying to come up with book totes these days. It must be a trend. Personally I don't like structured bags. Except maybe an Hermes Kelly. Any big bags that is rigid looks funny on me. But I do adore the dog design.


----------



## Liberté

880 said:


> Yes, in navy. It’s adorable and looks sturdy and practical. Plus the straps look more durable than other Goyard styles. If it’s not available in the USA yet, I believe shopfrance (who i think is also a TPFer and on eBay) goes to Paris regularly and can pick one up. . . Whenever international travel reopens. . . (I’m not affiliated with shopfrance, but I’ve met her, she’s very nice. and I’ve purchased from her)


The straps look exactly the same as the ones on the voltaire tote. They are solid and durable.


----------



## valkeakuulas

I do like it quite a lot. But I also like the shape of these current book totes and Goyard's is the most discreet as far as branding goes. If I ever get a book tote it's between this and one of the Dior jungle themes ones.

There are no actual comparison photos or videos out there and travelling isn't my main objective right now to see one in person. What are the measurements, is it really  23 1/2”l x 15 3/8”h x 9 ¼”d in inches, which would be approx. 59 x 39 x 23 in cm.


----------



## golden's mom

My daughter just bought one, she loves it.


----------



## alterego

I like it without the cartoon.


----------



## vcc0808

Just got the Villette yesterday, they offer free personalization so im having my initials on the book. I love all the colors but decided on the green  Can’t wait for the purse to arrive. My sales associate said about 2 weeks.


----------



## 880

vcc0808 said:


> Just got the Villette yesterday, they offer free personalization so im having my initials on the book. I love all the colors but decided on the green  Can’t wait for the purse to arrive. My sales associate said about 2 weeks.


if you feel  comfortable, pls post an action shot and any comment on shoulder drop! Would love to Learn more about this!


----------



## MrsParent

Just bought the Villette tote this noon from the Saint Honore store in Paris. Got it in Navy blue and though I went in to buy Artois, I just fell in love with this one as soon as I saw it. They’ve asked me to come back in 6 days and collect it once the initials are done. It was priced at 1760 Eur. Love structured bags so this just caught my attention.


----------



## MrsParent

Here’s my Villette! I love it.


----------



## Swanky

Please add your pics and any pricing info to the library thread, thanks!!


----------



## c18027

Super cute!


----------



## julbull

are these hard to come by at the New York City Goyard store or at BG in NYC?


----------



## NomoreBags

c18027 said:


> As a nod to perhaps one of the most spoiled dogs in history, Goyard has launched a new tote – the Villette!  The painted chevron toile tote with canvas interior and two leather handles features Hulot, the French bulldog that once belonged to Edmond Goyard, and was the inspiration for Goyard’s “Le Chic du chien” pet accessories line.  Hulot has been immortalized in Goyard advertisements dating back to the early 1900s, and now he appears here, on this new tote, sitting nicely on the train and reading his favorite _livre d’histore_!
> 
> The shape of the Villette is based on the tote Méditerranée, launched originally by Goyard in 2015 (more about that tote here: https://www.goyard.com/en/news/goyard-french-riviera).  The Villette measures approximately 23 1/2”l x 15 3/8”h x 9 ¼”d and comes in four colorways: navy, yellow, green, and red.
> 
> Rumor has it that pricing includes your choice of 2-3 initials or numbers painted on the cover of Hulot’s book.
> 
> Current pricing is:
> 264,000 Yen
> 1760 Euros
> ??? USD
> 
> *What do you think?  Is the Villette a oui or a non ?!*
> 
> The above information is my original writing, using all of the information I have about the tote, and information and photos from the following sources: Ginzamag.com, LeFigaro.fr. — c18027
> 
> _*Please feel free to add your thoughts and additional information that you may have about the Goyard Villette!*
> 
> View attachment 4713054
> 
> View attachment 4713055
> _
> 
> 
> View attachment 4713061


Cute


----------



## Bakerqueen

MrsParent said:


> Here’s my Villette! I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4857127
> View attachment 4857128


Hello, wondering can you carry on the shoulder? Or the straps too short? Thank you


----------



## Bakerqueen

c18027 said:


> As a nod to perhaps one of the most spoiled dogs in history, Goyard has launched a new tote – the Villette!  The painted chevron toile tote with canvas interior and two leather handles features Hulot, the French bulldog that once belonged to Edmond Goyard, and was the inspiration for Goyard’s “Le Chic du chien” pet accessories line.  Hulot has been immortalized in Goyard advertisements dating back to the early 1900s, and now he appears here, on this new tote, sitting nicely on the train and reading his favorite _livre d’histore_!
> 
> The shape of the Villette is based on the tote Méditerranée, launched originally by Goyard in 2015 (more about that tote here: https://www.goyard.com/en/news/goyard-french-riviera).  The Villette measures approximately 23 1/2”l x 15 3/8”h x 9 ¼”d and comes in four colorways: navy, yellow, green, and red.
> 
> Rumor has it that pricing includes your choice of 2-3 initials or numbers painted on the cover of Hulot’s book.
> 
> Current pricing is:
> 264,000 Yen
> 1760 Euros
> ??? USD
> *
> What do you think?  Is the Villette a oui or a non ?!*
> 
> The above information is my original writing, using all of the information I have about the tote, and information and photos from the following sources: Ginzamag.com, LeFigaro.fr. — c18027
> _
> *Please feel free to add your thoughts and additional information that you may have about the Goyard Villette!*
> 
> View attachment 4713054
> 
> View attachment 4713055
> 
> _
> 
> View attachment 4713061


Hello, do the straps long enough to carry on the shoulders? Thanks


----------



## pigleto972001

Saw the navy one at SF on Saturday. Very cute.


----------

